# Reflections.



## littleowl (Sep 1, 2013)

I photographed these around ten years ago.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Tamra (Aug 12, 2014)

amazing....


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2014)

Love these old covered bridges.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2015)

Love this one.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice pictures Littleowl.


----------



## littleowl (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice photos...I love reflections so I take lots of pictures of them when the sun is just in the right position..

This is the river Lee near me with the Barges and narrowboats lined up in the Marina..









This next one is our local pub/restaurant,  a few minutes from my house taken during the winter as the sun was going down it sits by  the river which flows through the village


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2015)

This is the River Lee again..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2015)

These 2 are my favourites ..taken  in the winter just as the sun was going down of a little Lake in the garden at the Hari krishna centre a few miles from here


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2015)

View attachment 12782


----------



## Raven (Jan 11, 2015)

Beautiful pictures everyone.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 11, 2015)

One corner of the farm pond on my mom's place looking from the cabin, taken about a month ago. 
(The water level is down about 18" because of a rusted hole in the riser pipe on the dam.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Raven said:


> Beautiful pictures everyone.
> Thanks for posting.



I agree Raven lovely aren't they..?..and thanks Raven for appreciating them..


----------



## bobby (Feb 6, 2015)

Very lovely.


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2015)

Raven....I hope you don't mind, but I placed your beautiful picture in the reflections thread. Fits this thread perfect. Pappy


----------



## Raven (May 16, 2015)

Thank you Pappy.  It was very thoughtful of you to put my picture
in Reflections.

:thanks:


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2015)

Beautiful shot. Wish I knew where this is.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 26, 2015)

Loch Eck near our house



York


----------

